# Sirius Install



## Holga (Jan 2, 2008)

I got a sirius Starmate 4 for xmas and I drive a 2007 4 dr Rabbit. My stereo has a six disc cd changer and ipod adapter but no satellite option. 
I have searched the forums a bit, but what I need to know is how do I install the unit without using the aux adapter and more importantly how can I hardwire the power so there is no need for the hideous cigarette lighter adapter. Ideally I would like to make the unit as stealth as possible. Thanks for all your help.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: Sirius Install (Holga)*

just out of curiousity, why wouldn't you use the aux input?


----------



## Holga (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Sirius Install (jebglx)*

I like to have the ability to use it for my mp3 player or media device-- also I don't like having a bunch of wires running all over the place in the passenger compartment-- I want to permenantly install the sirius in much the same way I would a head unit or something.
It looked like some people here had done something like this-- any info?


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: Sirius Install (Holga)*

ahhh...gotcha








bill


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: Sirius Install (jebglx)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2220289
maybe this thread will help?
bill


----------



## Holga (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Sirius Install (jebglx)*

Wow...totally unhelpful.


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: Sirius Install (Holga)*

well apparently i was not helping you so good luck finding the information you need
bill


----------



## Holga (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Sirius Install (jebglx)*

I am just surprised-- there seem to be a lot of threads on here of people installing the sirius or xm modules in a way where the unit is totally integrated into the dash or the cabin lights/sunroof controls area-- I was looking for some kind of info on a DIY pro install kit or something. Instead I got questions about why I wouldn't want to just use the Ipod adapter...


----------



## Holga (Jan 2, 2008)

*Re: Sirius Install (Holga)*

Also-- I am just surprised you are the only person who even replied.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Sirius Install (Holga)*

given your car and the options your currently have installed you don't have a whole lot of options for adding your sirius 
you can use a wired FM modulator,
or you can use a new ipod adapter that will replace the factory unit and give you an aux input that you can connect your sirius unit to as well


----------



## jebglx (Jul 13, 2000)

*Re: Sirius Install (Holga)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Holga* »_Also-- I am just surprised you are the only person who even replied.









bill


----------

